# Isco vs Thiago Alcantara



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2013)

Ora secondo voi chi è più forte?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me Thiago è una personalità più forte. Sceglierei lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Thiago è una personalità più forte. Sceglierei lui.



per me Thiago Alcantara potenzialmente è più forte di Isco...però l'altro ha dimostrato più di lui in 1 anno che Thiago in 4...Isco sembra essere già titolare a Madrid mentre Thiago pare che farà ancora panchina


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Agosto 2013)

Thiago ha sofferto la presenza di due fenomeni al Barcellona,ma è un mostro.
Isco è bravissimo,ma preferisco Thiago.


----------



## Jino (15 Agosto 2013)

Isco tutta la vita. Per me è il giovane più forte in circolazione.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Agosto 2013)

Thiago


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2013)

Isco senza ombra di dubbio. Giocatore straordinario.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me Thiago Alcantara potenzialmente è più forte di Isco...però l'altro ha dimostrato più di lui in 1 anno che Thiago in 4...Isco sembra essere già titolare a Madrid mentre Thiago pare che farà ancora panchina



Come ha detto Z A Z A' aveva davanti Xavi, Iniesta e Fabregas. Poi voglio vedere se Isco sarà titolare con continuità tra tutti quei fenomeni.

Isco ha dimostrato di più perchè ha giocato in una squadra nella quale era nettamente il giocatore con più talento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come ha detto Z A Z A' aveva davanti Xavi, Iniesta e Fabregas. Poi voglio vedere se Isco sarà titolare con continuità tra tutti quei fenomeni.
> 
> Isco ha dimostrato di più perchè ha giocato in una squadra nella quale era nettamente il giocatore con più talento.



si per me potenzialmente Thiago Alcantara è più forte...però Isco ora è una sicurezza


----------



## Frikez (16 Agosto 2013)

Ora Isco, vediamo che combina Thiago nei prossimi anni


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2013)

Thiago diventerà qualcosa di assolutamente clamoroso.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2013)

Isco senza dubbio


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2013)

e con questi due non sono sicuro che il ciclo spagnolo si chiudi presto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> e con questi due non sono sicuro che il ciclo spagnolo si chiudi presto



già sono gli unici veramente forti dell'Under 21...Thiago poteva già vincere 1 Mondiale e 1 Europeo...vabbè


----------



## Jaqen (16 Agosto 2013)

Isco


----------



## Devil May Cry (16 Agosto 2013)

Per me non c'è proprio paragone!!Oltre ai numeri delle statistiche che mostra il video,in cui Isco batte nettamente Thiago.
Per me Isco ha più talento ed è già formato.Senza contare che ha pure un anno in meno rispetto a Thiago.


----------



## 2515 (16 Agosto 2013)

non ha il minimo senso paragonarli, sono due ruoli diversi.


----------



## S.1899 (16 Agosto 2013)

Isco ! Ha tutto : rapidità, vivacità, tecnica, dribbling ubriacanti, visione di gioco impressionnante ... (d'altronde mi ricorda UN PO' Iniesta )


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Isco ! Ha tutto : rapidità, vivacità, tecnica, dribbling ubriacanti, visione di gioco impressionnante ... (d'altronde mi ricorda UN PO' Iniesta )



eh ma avoglia a magnà pe diventà come Iniesta...giocatore meraviglioso


----------



## S.1899 (16 Agosto 2013)

Si certo


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Agosto 2013)

per me è più forte isco senza dubbio ma comunque sono ruoli diversi..thiago può fare la mezzala , il trequartista e giocare davanti la difesa, isco è solo trequartista e rimane comunque un giocatore d'attacco


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Agosto 2013)

Io preferisco Thiago


----------

